# Semi white squirrel



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Quick walk up my trail got this guy with the .17 at about 75yds. Stood out like a sore thumb. I got another one a couple years ago with my bow. .17 is much easier on them than a broad head.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow that is an awesome looking squirrel! Never seen one like that before but would look pretty sweet mounted.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

How's this? There was three of them that day and this was the best picture. No way to get them to stand next to each other for a photo.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

of all the years iv shot them over here, in england i have never seen one.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Another pic.


----------



## kskenny (Nov 25, 2016)

laterilus said:


> View attachment 240507
> Another pic.



WSLM
Sorry


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Cool that's awesome, would look sweet mounted


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

I know a guy who shot an albino, or bleach white one anyway. I'd have him send a pic but he's been in prison for drug trafficking for a few years now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

kskenny said:


> WSLM
> Sorry


WSLM?


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

laterilus said:


> WSLM?


White Squirrel Lives Matter!


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> White Squirrel Lives Matter!


Ha ha! Thanks!


----------



## Tamike3030 (Sep 7, 2016)

Back when I was in high school my friend and I witnessed a pure white squirrel we never got quite close enough to see if it had red eyes or not. It was the size and shape of a gray squirrel


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Really enjoyed the different pics of the squirrels. So use to the reds, greys, and occasional blacks. I like to look at the difference things nature has to offer us.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

The new white meat.. Tie some nice fly's with that one..


----------



## dadNson (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks like a saddle back fox squirrel to me


----------



## coydog (Feb 15, 2017)

Beautiful squirrel! Congrats on the catch!
I know this is a kind of old post, but have you done anything with it?


----------



## 2slick (Jan 19, 2010)

laterilus said:


> View attachment 240487
> Quick walk up my trail got this guy with the .17 at about 75yds. Stood out like a sore thumb. I got another one a couple years ago with my bow. .17 is much easier on them than a broad head.


This is what been running around in our yard for the last couple of years, not sure if there's one or more.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

coydog said:


> Beautiful squirrel! Congrats on the catch!
> I know this is a kind of old post, but have you done anything with it?


Thanks! 
He's in the freezer awaiting a trip to the taxi at some point, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## coydog (Feb 15, 2017)

laterilus said:


> Thanks!
> He's in the freezer awaiting a trip to the taxi at some point, hopefully sooner than later.


Oh, awesome!! I was going to say, if you wanted to sell... 
Any plans for a pose?


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

coydog said:


> Oh, awesome!! I was going to say, if you wanted to sell...
> Any plans for a pose?


Guess I never thought bout $$ him can't say I'd be un apposed to an offer..Seeing how I've got one on the wall already. The other squirrel I got mounted is a pretty basic pose.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

not seen them over here in england.


----------



## Red Bear (Dec 14, 2016)

Marion, Indiana. White squirrel capital of the United States. They're everywhere.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

That's cool, I've seen all kinds of weird squirrels, but not like this. I've seen complete albino. I've also seen grey squirrels with mixed phases, so black with brown tail, or brown with black tail, things like that.


----------

